# Corsa 01 / Ultegra - 4+ hours to go - $410???



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

$410 seems low - any reasons why? Black paint on top of the seat-stays?

I wish it was a 52 or 53.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Frames/bikes often go crazy in the last few minutes, you would probably be surprised how many people are "watching" that frame.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

You're right Kytyree - 2h 40m and it's up to 634.99


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that people use sniping services you never know what will happen.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

What's a sniping service?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never used one but I've had people use them on my auctions. It bids for you, you give it your max bid and toward the end of your auction it will bid in small increments up to your max in an attempt to win the auction at the lowest possible price without going over your max.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*sniping*

They are pretty cool, at least I think they are. I have mine set to enter a bid 4 seconds befor the end of the auction. Yes they take a cut when you win, but not if you loose. Lots of programs to choose from to.


kytyree said:


> I've never used one but I've had people use them on my auctions. It bids for you, you give it your max bid and toward the end of your auction it will bid in small increments up to your max in an attempt to win the auction at the lowest possible price without going over your max.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a Corsa 01 with ultegra. Can you post a link to the auction? i'm curious how it looks like and what the value is

Cheers


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

slotnick said:


> I have a Corsa 01 with ultegra. Can you post a link to the auction? i'm curious how it looks like and what the value is
> 
> Cheers


It sold for $786
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

The problem is there's no pic of the complete bike to see how the black on the seat-stays blends at the seatpost.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah, Vlaanderen yellow......somebody got a nice deal. 

Sniping is a great way to "set it and forget it" when you're bidding. Lots of options to choose from but I've always been happy with e-snipe, plus you get a free trial. Basically allows you to set your max bid, then let the service bid for you in the last seconds or "snipe" a bid before anyone else can respond. Only prob is so many people use the service now that it generally goes to whomever puts in the highest bid since they're all programmed to hit at the same time. Kind of blind auction, but still better than overpaying because you got caught up in a last minute bidding frenzy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Avoiding "bid fever" is probably a good idea, I can't believe what some things go for on ebay.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks like a great deal. Half the price of a beginner's entry-level road bike and with 1,000 times more soul.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

that guy again said:


> That looks like a great deal. Half the price of a beginner's entry-level road bike and with 1,000 times more soul.


And it probably won't depreciate!


----------

